# Muy 2022 Tesla Y not recognizing red lights or stop signs



## Gamaliel (7 mo ago)

Today I used the FSD in the city I noticed the car was not even slowing down when approaching a red light or a stop sign. Has anyone had this happen to your car under similar circumstances?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Go into Autopilot settings and confirm that you've turned on the Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control setting.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

helpful


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> helpful


I think you mean *👫*


----------



## richrosenblum15 (2 mo ago)

Gamaliel said:


> Today I used the FSD in the city I noticed the car was not even slowing down when approaching a red light or a stop sign. Has anyone had this happen to your car under similar circumstances?


My Model 3 with FSD Beta is doing great at stop signs and lights. It probably does better than I do at a yellow light turning red. It makes really good decisions about whether to stop or go through the yellow.


----------

